# SOAPBody auslesen



## hme143 (17. Nov 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell die Herausforderung, dass mein JAVA Tool den SOAPBody einer Server-Antwort auslesen soll.
Als Rückgabe benötige ich die Tags sowie die Values zu dem jeweiligen Tag.

------------------------------------
public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception{
		String KdNr = null;

		System.out.print("KundenNummer: ");
		InputStreamReader isr 	= new InputStreamReader(System.in);
	    BufferedReader br 		= new BufferedReader(isr);
	    KdNr 					= br.readLine();
	    // Create SOAP Connection
	    SOAPConnectionFactory soapConnectionFactory = SOAPConnectionFactory.newInstance();
	    SOAPConnection soapConnection 				= soapConnectionFactory.createConnection();
	    // Send SOAP Message to SOAP Server
	    System.out.println("Anfrage verschickt");
	    String url = "http://pdaserver.net:8080/iccs-xsoap/CustomerService";
	    SOAPMessage soapResponse 					= soapConnection.call(createSOAPRequest(KdNr), url);
	    // Print SOAP Response
	    System.out.println("Antwort aus PDA-System:");
	    soapConnection.close();
	    SOAPBody data								= soapResponse.getSOAPBody();
	    soapResponse.writeTo(System.out);

	  }

Leider bekomme ich das SOAPBody-Objekt data nicht ausgegebene.


----------

